# Koningin Elizabeth



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*KONINGIN ELIZABETH * (57/3795) seen departing Dover in the late 1960’s for Ostend. She was operated by the Belgian Marine Administration.
I lost track of the ferries of the Belgian Marine Administration, they just seemed to vanish, does anyone know of their fate?


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

ARTEVELDE ended up as a Greek ferry out of Piraeus.I/m sure I/ve a shot.Will have a look.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She had 2 sisters ROI LEOPOLD III and REINE ASTRID ,Built Cockerill-Ougree
1956.for Dover Strait.


----------



## frederic (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello

She was withdrawn in 1977 and sold to Cypriotic owners one year later. She was renamed Abha and later Njad. As many ships, she ended at the scrapyard in 1984, possibily scrapped in Greece.

Another postcard of her: Koningin Elisabeth 

Hope this will help!

Kind regards,
Frederic
Webmaster 
MaritimeDigital Archive


----------



## Jean-François Berden (Jun 29, 2005)

*Belgian Ferries*



Bob S said:


> *KONINGIN ELIZABETH * (57/3795) seen departing Dover in the late 1960’s for Ostend. She was operated by the Belgian Marine Administration.
> I lost track of the ferries of the Belgian Marine Administration, they just seemed to vanish, does anyone know of their fate?


Since 1998 all Belgian Ferries have been sold. The company " Regie for Maritime Transport don't exists anymore.
The " Prinses Maria Esmeralda " was sold to the Limadet cY. and is still under sail " BEN ANSAR.
The " Princesse Marie-Christine " Sails for Trans Europa Ferries between Ostend and Dover under the name Primrose.
The " Prins Albert " also sails for TEF under the name Eurovoyager .

The " Prins Filip " sailed for P&O between Dover and Calais under the name Pride of Aquitaine and is now again laying up at Dunkerque with an uncertain future.

I possess a large collection of shipsphotos I made myself.
I join one.

Best regards

Jean-François

[email protected]









This is an extremely brief story what happened.


----------

